# Blocking access to an open plan kitchen...



## Lazy Leo

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas how I can block Georgia's access to the kitchen part of my open plan kitchen dining area. 

Its hard to describe but essentially imagine an "L" the bottom of the L is the access path is the access path to the kitchen which runs along the length of the upright. The thing is that where I would need to attach a gate or similar is either to a full length glass patio door, or from the front of the freezer to the front of the washing machine. So obviously screw fittings are a no-no.... and anything that's permanent is a no-no too as I need to be able to open the freezer and washing machine doors. 

At this time my only idea is a babyden playpen which I am a bit reluctant to do given the way Georgia throws herself about her current mesh-sided playpen and bashes off the sides. 

At this rate I'm going to just end up with another playpen the same as what she has, but I really don't want a playpen as I want her to still be able to crawl about and have the access to the dining side of the room, rather than be cooped up. Anyone got any other ideas?


----------



## Tsia

there something you an get.. its like a really long stair gate.. that stretches from wall to wall with the gate part in the middle.. or wherever you want it to be when assembling. Look on ebay.

something like this
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BABY-DAN-HEA...pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Safety_ET&hash=item2a0b0f85af

or this

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Summer-Infan...pt=UK_Baby_Baby_Safety_ET&hash=item4153ced0d4

:thumbup:


----------



## joeyjo

G has complete access to our kitchen area - the main room we spend time in is kitchen/diner. I just made sure low cupboards have save stuff in, moved eggs etc to the top of the fridge & block the one low cupboard with breakables. One drawer is george's and if he's playing at emptying stuff I dirct him there! 

I don't use the grill much if he's away and try to make sure he's distracted sewhere before I open oven etc.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I wish I had an open plan kitchen! I would do as joeyjo does and when my mum has Ruby she spends a lot of time in her kitchen. I have a tiny, impossible to babyproof kitchen and the entrance is not visible from anywhere I can let her play, so it's sling or highchair.


----------



## Lazy Leo

Unfortunately I had an incident last week where the I was using three rings on the cooker including the front one and my frying pan was knocked off. It narrowly missed Georgia who was playing with one of the cupboard doors at what I thought was a safe distance to the cooker. There's only just over a metre of space from one side of the galley to the other so she is a trip hazard as well. Letting her have the run of it isn't really feasible. I've tried and failed. 

Tsia, thanks for the links, I'm off for a look. 

Nicola

PS, I've attached a recent pic taken from the diner side but it lets you see how narrow it is from the cupboard to the cooker behind


----------



## oct-bump

I use cupboard locks. I tried blocking off the kitchen, but Elle cried too much. It got so loud and annoying, lol. I also only cook on the back two burners and use the oven when she isn't around (in bed or napping). Since it's only the 3 of us, we don't cook much. We grill a lot and the grill is outside.


----------



## Mary Jo

^^ this is basically our set-up, too (minus the outdoor grilling). we do have a travel cot in the room (because it's a small open plan kitchen/living room) just in case he isn't napping when I need to use the grill or oven, but he only goes in it I'd say twice a week for a short time each. if we can I get my husband to take him to play upstairs. he is fine in the travel cot, though, he has some toys that stay in there so there is always something he hasn't seen for a while to do.


----------



## Racheldigger

Some playpens can be opened up to make a baby fence - I believe Mothercare does one. I have much the same problem as our kitchen is knocked through to the dining room. If I'm using the oven, Rowan is banned from the kitchen; otherwise, I just have to work around her. The cupboards with really dangerous stuff in are secured: they're double-fronted with no upright bar in the middle, so I can't fit child latches and just fasten the handles together with strong elastic bands. One cupboard is used for storing nothing but plastic stuff, and she's allowed to play in it; the others, she just knows she isn't allowed into, and doesn't show much interest in them. My big worries are the dishwasher and washing machine, which I have to keep latched when she's around because she likes to hide things in the washing machine drum, usually Ted-Ted, and she wants to help load and unload the dishwasher, which is not a good idea.


----------



## HannahsMummy

Hannah has full access to our kitchen, I just make sure if I'm cooking her dinner I either put something really exciting on the TV in the other room or I sit her at the table with some colouring books so she doesn't go near the oven. Never really thought about blocking it off.


----------

